# МРТ голеностопного сустава



## un (4 Фев 2019)

Добрый день. Пол года назад подвернул правую ногу. Нога на следующий день отекла так, что не мог наступить вообще, в следующие дни на ногу можно было наступать, хоть и с большой болью. Прикладывал лёд, пошёл в травмпункт, там сделали рентген, перелома не увидели. Неделю мазал мазь спасатель, обматывал ногу бинтом.   Месяца 2 на ногу было больно наступать, далее полегче. Уже пол года держатся 2 красных пятна (обвёл красным кругом на рисунке). Уже пол года в области, в области выделенной синем на фотографии снижена чувствительность (эта область как-будто наполовину онемевшая). В последнюю неделю в этой области обострение - иногда когда хожу как-будто током бьёт в некоторых местах в этой области, поэтому решил сделать МРТ.


Мои вопросы
1) Что это за 2 красных пятна на фото - это воспаления?
2) Есть сомнения по поводу вывода по МРТ - там написано "теносиновит длинного сгибателя большого пальца и сухожилия длинного сгибателя пальцев стопы". По ощущениям поражены как раз мышцы сгибатели пальцев а не разгибатели, да и пятна красные около них. При надавливании на разгибатели бьёт током в различные места области выделенной синим. Ошиблись при описании или на МРТ всё-таки сгибатели поражены?
3) На снимках точно не видно разорванных связок, сухожилий или других структур?
4) На некоторых снимках в области мышц белая масса, например снимок 12-144 - это фиброз мышц?


Снимки МРТ прикладываю в следующих сообщениях.

    

На фото красным обведены 2 красных пятна которые пол года держатся. Синим обведена область которая частично онемевшая и в которой, в разных ей местах возникают "удары тока" при ходьбе.


----------



## un (4 Фев 2019)

Снимки МРТ


----------



## un (4 Фев 2019)

снимки 16-32


----------



## un (4 Фев 2019)

Снимки 33-49


----------



## un (4 Фев 2019)

Снимки 50-65


----------



## un (4 Фев 2019)

Снимки 66-81


----------



## un (4 Фев 2019)

Снимки с первой порции 9 со снимка 82 до второй порции 9 до 78 снимка


----------



## un (4 Фев 2019)

Снимки со второй порции 9  со снимка 79 до 113


----------



## un (4 Фев 2019)

Снимки 114-129


----------



## un (4 Фев 2019)

Снимки 130-145


----------



## un (4 Фев 2019)

Снимки 146-153


----------



## La murr (4 Фев 2019)

@un, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2019)

К врачу ходили?


----------



## un (6 Фев 2019)

Нет. Районный врач наверняка выпишет стандартную схему НПВС + витамины B. НПВС и витамины B я и так сейчас пью.
К платным врачам денег нет идти - деньги коплю на лечение миофасциальных триггеров и фиброза (у меня всё тело в этом ужасе).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2019)

Какие миофасциальные синдромы, травму надо лечить.


----------

